#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  teaching in vietnam or cambodia with just a TEFL cert

## zippy

Is it possible to teach in these countries with just a TEFL cert? I have been a welder for 15 years, but am just looking for a bit of a change for a year or two. This would not be a permanent full time job (well, unless I really enjoyed it) just something for a bit of extra cash and getting to see a bit more of the culture while I semi holiday there.

A bit about me, male, 42 years old, white and from Canada. I have searched the forums, but all the threads seem to be fairly old, so wondering how out of date the info may be.

Thank you in advance for any replies

----------


## brouhaha

Try Dave's ESL cafe.

----------


## XAGT72

Really easy to teach in any of those countries with just a TESOL/TEFL Cert if you want to. I know people in all of them doing it, and personally I am in Viet Nam with just my Cert IV in TESOL whilst I am finishing my Degree.

I know that in Viet Nam the Government says that you must have a Degree (of any kind) and, depending who you talk to, they say you must also have a TESOL/TEFL Cert but this just isn't the case. The schools here just can't get enough English Teachers to fill the positions that are available so they find ways around it. 

The School that I teach at (an International School) just slings the local member of the Communist Party and also the Head Police Officer a few dollars in the pocket and hey presto...deal is done. I'm working here on a contract for the past 12 months and have just been offered another one for next school year.

This is not an isolated case as I know heaps of Teachers in the same position. It's a pain as you have to do more Visa runs's then I would like but you learn to deal with it. Last figures I saw was that only 30% of all Teachers in Viet Nam are actually working on a Work Permit with their Visa, the other 70% just keep doing Visa runs and using a Tourist Visa.

I came here without a job and in the 1st week was offered 12. Don't be put off by what the Government's say, just do a lot of research on the internet chat sites and be prepared to give it a go. But come with enought money to support yourself for 3 months just in case.

I hope this helps you out.

Scott.






> Is it possible to teach in these countries with just a TEFL cert? I have been a welder for 15 years, but am just looking for a bit of a change for a year or two. This would not be a permanent full time job (well, unless I really enjoyed it) just something for a bit of extra cash and getting to see a bit more of the culture while I semi holiday there.
> 
> A bit about me, male, 42 years old, white and from Canada. I have searched the forums, but all the threads seem to be fairly old, so wondering how out of date the info may be.
> 
> Thank you in advance for any replies

----------

